# Aspect Ratio change EPSON 8500UB



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

So my bulb died about a month ago at about 660 hours. Epson was nice enough to replace for free. after I replaced the bulb I re-hung the projector (shelf just below the ceiling) and for some reason I could not get it to match what it used to be set on. I have it mounted in the middle of the room, so I don't have to keystone the image, I just have to lense shift down because it is so close to the ceiling. But now when the lense is in the center position going from left to right, the image does not match top and bottom like it used to. The top is about 1 inch wider than the bottom. this is on a 100 inch screen. I am not sure if replacing a lamp would do this or what, but I wondered if anyone else has any problems like this with their epson 8500UB. the lense shifter is a little flimsy, so maybe it got jostled or something. any help would be appreciated. thank you.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure you didn't bump it and move it? Re-level it.


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

I will re-level when I get home and if there is still no luck I will post some pictures. thank you


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It's tilted on the vertical axis.


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

You were right, I completely re-leveled it and it is correct now. The problem I was having was that the lens got shifted down and I was using the legs on the projector to compensate for the lower picture, which had an effect on the aspect ratio. But it is good now, just have to sand my wife's mudding job and hopefully paint BW on tomorrow.


----------

